# how many drains for a 60x30x30????



## mahu25 (Apr 6, 2011)

hello i currently have a 48x18x24 tank and i use 1 drain in 1 corner will dis do OK for a 60x30x30 tank or should i put 2 drains on both side of the tank pleas let me know your ideas.  (measurements are in inch's)


----------

